# TRAINZ



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anybody else noticed that TRAIN is dumping (putting) a lot of product in eBay under your road names? 

In the past two weeks alone they have put a lot more items in my Rock Island, and CB & Q searches. A little bit more for Milwaukee Road.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I think they just acquiring a lot. A few noticed they were buying up lots at York on Saturday that members had left on their tables.

Pete


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I have noticed a lot of Rock Island and CB&Q. Also, I've noticed that almost everything has no box. However, most of it is priced as if it's NIB.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Norton said:


> I think they just acquiring a lot. A few noticed they were buying up lots at York on Saturday that members had left on their tables.
> 
> Pete


Seems like Stout, Cabin Fever, and Ambrose are loaded with product and are running auctions continuously.

Bill


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

beachhead2 said:


> I have noticed a lot of Rock Island and CB&Q. Also, I've noticed that almost everything has no box. However, most of it is priced as if it's NIB.


Yeah I noticed most of them did not have boxes. I like my non-layout items to have boxes for storage. I now read the descriptions below the photos to see if the item has a box or not. It’s not a deal breaker though it does come in handy


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yep. I have a tendency to sell stuff if I get tired of it (or to make room for more stuff). When I do, it's nice to have the box. The market likes boxes!


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a number of freight cars I have purchased from Trainz. A while back, I purchased some cardboard boxes from Amazon to keep the models in. They are a good length for average 40’ cars. There are other lengths for longer cars and engines too.









Amazon.com: Aviditi White Corrugated Cardboard Mailing Boxes, 14" x 4" x 4", Pack of 50, Crush-Proof, For Shipping, Mailing and Storing : Office Products


Buy Aviditi White Corrugated Cardboard Mailing Boxes, 14" x 4" x 4", Pack of 50, Crush-Proof, For Shipping, Mailing and Storing: Box Mailers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





They work out to about to around $1.40 each. I use a sheet of bubble wrap to secure the car in the box..

Tom


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Krieglok said:


> I have a number of freight cars I have purchased from Trainz. A while back, I purchased some cardboard boxes from Amazon to keep the models in. They are a good length for average 40’ cars. There are other lengths for longer cars and engines too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Menrds should offer their cardboard box without the plastic liner used for their freight cars for sale. I would guess they would sell a bunch of em. Perfect box for Lionel Postwar freight cars.

Bill


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Bryan Moran said:


> Yeah I noticed most of them did not have boxes. I like my non-layout items to have boxes for storage. I now read the descriptions below the photos to see if the item has a box or not. It’s not a deal breaker though it does come in handy


If it's of any use, *East Coast Train Parts* has reproduction Lionel boxes.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

In the not too distant future (10 - 15 years) I have instructed wifey to call TRAINZ to liquidate my stuff. Nobody cares about it but me and it is just toys. I am expecting only about a 30% return....


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trainz stuff is way over priced. I was watching a few items, if it doesn't sell they will slowly lower the price until it does but that can take weeks. I found a better priced item and purchased that instead.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

superwarp1 said:


> Trainz stuff is way over priced. I was watching a few items, if it doesn't sell they will slowly lower the price until it does but that can take weeks. I found a better priced item and purchased that instead.


Yes, and the last time I looked at them their shipping was kind of high too.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Yes, and the last time I looked at them their shipping was kind of high too.


Everything now ed. Shipping has gone through the roof.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> Trainz stuff is way over priced. I was watching a few items, if it doesn't sell they will slowly lower the price until it does but that can take weeks. I found a better priced item and purchased that instead.


Not always. Yesterday they had an MTH Premier NYC caboose with a BIN of 15 bucks. Lasted about 15 minutes.

Pete


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I almost ordered another Roco log flat car for my Ludmilla drag for $17.49 until they wanted $14.95 for shipping.

They can keep it.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree on some items mostly locomotives. But I’m seeing a lot of Tuscan red rolling stock is less than $50 and if you buy two or more items the shipping really goes down to nothing.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes! I love Trainz. Sure they list some stuff high. But they have great deals too. I buy Atlas O Master Line rolling stock for $30-35. That's a deal. My last shipping charge was $21.11 for an engine that came regular FedEx Ground. That's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sadly, shipping charges have rocketed up all around, it's really not the *Good Ol' Days*. 😥


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

while i do wander trainz, i usually don't buy too much, as i am pretty well HO scale ...
the shipping charges, while a little high, are spelled out clearly, unlike ship charges here from canada, which are truly exorbitatant !


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I almost ordered another Roco log flat car for my Ludmilla drag for $17.49 until they wanted $14.95 for shipping.
> 
> They can keep it.


Actually $14.95 for shipping & handling is not out of line. I have seen a lot higher from other auction sites. You have to ask yourself, can I buy a box, bubblewrap, and ship it myself for $14,95.

Bill


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Trainz is a great supplier. I have bought some items below $10 - just because....well it's less than $10 ! Like a new in box Penn Central boxcar. I assume it was because just about everyone hates Penn Central ! 

What's really interesting for me is the low priced items that are candidates for disassembly and re-painting. I've seen some great projects here where rolling stock is "re-purposed" using air brushing and decals. Trainz is a great opportunity (in addition to a show) for picking up something inexpensive.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Krieglok said:


> I use a sheet of bubble wrap to secure the car in the box..
> 
> Tom


I'd be worried that the plastic bubble wrap might react with the plastic of the cars.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

arkady said:


> I'd be worried that the plastic bubble wrap might react with the plastic of the cars.


Most of them come in some form of plastic packaging in the first place, but the possible issue with bubble wrap may deserve some thought…

Tom


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

My experience with "unboxed" items from them - the item is placed into a plastic bag, then that is surrounded (wrapped tightly) with bubble wrap and then inside the shipping box. So much bubble wrap it is almost annoying to try and unwrap the item.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Everything now ed. Shipping has gone through the roof.


I said the last time when I looked at Trainz 's stuff, and that was years ago. Sometimes shipping was kind of high. Years ago.
I skip over them, don't even look. 😎


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

beachhead2 said:


> Yes! I love Trainz. Sure they list some stuff high. But they have great deals too. I buy Atlas O Master Line rolling stock for $30-35. That's a deal. My last shipping charge was $21.11 for an engine that came regular FedEx Ground. That's perfectly reasonable.


Right. The fun and hard part for me is placing items in my cart and watching them go down in price but waiting too long and they sell. Like most of us, I have more than enough rolling stock but I am seeing some items I have not seen for awhile or never seen. In my cart, I see the shipping discount. 

1st item might be $14 for shipping, then the next one is $4, and $4 so when you dollar cost average you are getting 3 items for what amounts to a nice price. 

But my observation was just the high number of items coming from TRAINZ


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is an example of a hyperinflated price. It appears some of their staff are not aware of what they are selling. First the $75 caboose for 15 bucks, now this set which is supposed to include a scale J3a Hudson is priced higher than average for the complete set but without the engine.









Lionel 6-31705 NYC 50th Anniversary Hudson O Gauge Steam Passenger Train Set LN | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lionel 6-31705 NYC 50th Anniversary Hudson O Gauge Steam Passenger Train Set LN at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

They will learn it won’t sell but it could be on there awhile.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I like a good deal and low prices just like anyone else. If you watch this video you might understand a little better why costs are the way they are.

If McDonalds is paying $22/hour to their employees to serve you a dried up piece of "beef" for $10, what do you think Trainz has to charge so they can pay their employees to buy someone's collection including packing and shipping, clean, inspect, test, catalog, list, sell and ship to us and still make a profit?


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I watched that video. Very enlightening. I have no issue with TRAINZ. I purchase quite a bit from them and have 4 items sitting in my “bucket “ on eBay hemming and hawing. 

Their customer service has been good, quick with responses. The age of the CEO worries me a bit. Is he the sole owner and what happens if he goes all Mike Wolf and decides to retire.

I never use their website. I don’t like it. It has never worked for me the way eBay does.

As for the size of what they have, plus Cabin Fever and Stout and I am sure others - there is plenty of O Scale out there. Plus TRAINZ is an asset to at least eBay and the market by offsetting prices asked by greedy dealers. One particular item that Brad’s Trains has had for over one year at $99.95 is on eBay by TRAINZ at $47.95 right now after a $3 price drop from their listed $50.95.

No, I am not a TRAINZ hater. Was just noting the sudden surge in listings which I enjoy seeing and watching.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Bryan Moran said:


> I watched that video. Very enlightening. I have no issue with TRAINZ. I purchase quite a bit from them and have 4 items sitting in my “bucket “ on eBay hemming and hawing.


If you search, you can usually find the same item they have for sale on ebay on the website store. It's typically cheaper on their website.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Ron045 said:


> If you search, you can usually find the same item they have for sale on ebay on the website store. It's typically cheaper on their website.


It is usually a few bucks less on their website but shipping is not always less. You have to actually go through the checkout procedure to determine the cost of shipping. 
That said not everything they post on their website is put on ebay especially when they have multiples of an item So its worth checking their website if you are looking for a particular item.

Pete


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

One other item to note. Trainz "Private Car Membership" gives you the ability to buy their items that are only on preview. These items are on preview for a week before non-members are able to purchase (and a week before they hit ebay). When they initially announced that, I ignored it. But then last year, they listed an engine I had been searching for. I joined the private car membership for one month ($10.95). I bought the engine and immediately canceled. So if you see a good deal, that is an option. It adds $10.95 to the cost but you'd have to determine if it makes sense in your case. It made sense for me because the engine in question (it was actually an ABA set), I had never seen for sale at any price before or since. So I was delighted to find it and even with the additional $10.95, it was a steal.


----------



## Midnight Goat (Dec 19, 2017)

I've found quite a few nice deals on there. Shipping makes more sense if you are buying multiple items but usually when I'm only buying parts or one off items I will look elsewhere (sometimes they are still cheapest though). If you are into MPC era rolling stock they often have spectacular deals.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Midnight Goat said:


> I've found quite a few nice deals on there. Shipping makes more sense if you are buying multiple items but usually when I'm only buying parts or one off items I will look elsewhere (sometimes they are still cheapest though). If you are into MPC era rolling stock they often have spectacular deals.


Ill sell you the ones with the plastic wheels! Lol. Cheap. ( kidding I am keeping those forever, what an awful idea. I will have the only set in the future , if I dont already have the only set).


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

beachhead2 said:


> One other item to note. Trainz "Private Car Membership" gives you the ability to buy their items that are only on preview. These items are on preview for a week before non-members are able to purchase (and a week before they hit ebay).


I've used Trainz many times, both on and off eBay, and always been satisfied. But I want nothing to do with that "Private Car" nonsense. That's too much like having to pay an admission fee before entering the grocery store.

If they have something to sell, let them put a price on it and sell it. Not expect me to cough up eleven bucks simply for the privilege of buying it!


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

beachhead2 said:


> you'd have to determine if it makes sense in your case


Fair enough. Sounds like it doesn't make sense for you.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I would lean on the side of considering the "Private Car Membership". There are so many kids in this sandbox we all have different perspectives and I am OK with that. It's an expensive hobby for me, but it does not have to be. 

If Private Car Membership gets you access to a rare item that will be gone once it hits the website or ebay, then having better access is obviously worth it. 

I just visited the TRAINZ actual website and I may go ahead and buy a couple of things off there. Being into Rock Island they had hundreds of items, which leads me to believe that they just purchased a Rock Island collection. If you watched the You Tube video, the presenter - who I believe has a regular You Tube show - showed a huge Rock Island herald that will be for sale that came in on a large collection. 

I then went to CB & Q and Milwaukee Road and at least on the website - saw a lot less inventory. 

It is an addiction for me, and not a dangerous one. As mentioned I used to be in the old car hobby and enjoyed the chase - trying to find and be first to buy an interesting car/truck. And that was expensive. 

On the other hand, I have more than enough now and if I stopped I could run some beautiful consists for a long time. I also know however, those items that elude me. And so, when they pop up on ebay or the other auction sites, I usually go for them. 

At this point I am more pick and choose. I no longer buy items I "think" look neat and as some of us know, sometimes you go down to the inventory and go "I didn't know I had this!" I try to go through my inventory from time to time. 

I need to get my passenger cars out and see what I actually have. For instance, I have 5 total Atlas CB & Q 21" cars, but I "think" I have some MTH and so on. Not really sure, and don't want to keep buying duplicates. 

So I won't just jump at TRAINZ rarer Rock Island stash, but there are certainly some items I want to add. And I can see a modest benefit to a "Private Club" type offering. Rarity beings out the demand, although TRAINZ is slowly moving this current Rock Island stash. 

Probably due as noted by someone - to the impending economic woes. People, including me that should just finish the darn electrification of the track and runs something! - are going to hesitate just a bit. 

I am jonzin' for an MTH Rock Island powered DL-110 to go with my DL-109 I have had for a few years. Up until this most recent TRAINZ collection purchase I did not see any Rock Island DL-110's for years. Milwaukee Roads and probably Santa Fe's DL-110 were common on ebay and TRAINZ. 

But not Rock Island. Now, TRAINZ has 1-2 DL-110s, and a couple AB's DL109/DL110 in Rock Island. I am waiting for price dropping on a powered DL110 but I may lose it to someone else. It won't be the end of the world, but I would sure like to complete the DL109/DL110 and be done with it.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

arkady said:


> I'd be worried that the plastic bubble wrap might react with the plastic of the cars.


If it's under $10 bucks, who gives a [email protected]!!!!!
Not me. Your mileage may vary.  

Actually, if it's under 50% original retail price, I still might ask the same question.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I have bought quite a few items from TrainZ and very satisfied. I will rarely buy anything from ebay, too many sellers think they are selling gold. There are also some shysters on eBay where everything is priced high. Stay away from them. 

Dave


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I play on eBay every day but I know the dealers. I still buy from Brads Trains and don’t harass him on his pricing. If you go to his sold area you can see there are still a lot of dumb rich people in the hobby. 

But Trainz is still a good source as far as I’m concerned.


----------

